# Breeding a buckskin mare



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Did a quick search and a cremello x buckskin is likely to produce: Buckskin, (33.34%), Perlino (33.34%), Palomino (16.67%) , or Cremello (16.67%).


----------



## arienette (Dec 17, 2009)

I know the best chances are
buckskinxbuckskin
buckskinxbay
buckskinxpalomino
buckskinxcremello
buckskinxperlino
buckskinxblack
buckskinxsmoky

Just curious what anyone else has had...


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Genetics are something I know next to nothing about, so I'll be interested to see what other posts you get.


----------



## arienette (Dec 17, 2009)

I took forensics in school, I'm fairly great with genetics..but without knowing a full genetic makeup of my mare & the stud, it's more a guessing game. It's easier when they tell you what colour foals the stud has thrown with what colour mare, then you can get an idea what genes he is carrying, and **** or hetero etc etc.


----------



## arienette (Dec 17, 2009)

I also learned tonight they can perform a test for the black allele at the Agouti locus..

science is so fascinating hahah


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Color Calculator

This website will help. I also have a buckskin mare. I was curious what colours I could get if I ever decided to breed her and happened to find a stallion I like. Verrrrrry unlikely she will ever be bred, but I can be curious, right?!

According to this, there was a 14.58% chance that my mare would end up buckskin as her parents are buckskin overo and palomino.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

K I went and checked, the stud is not carrying black. So this crosses smokey blacks out too. So you have a rough 25% chance of each of the four colours - perlino, cremello, palomino and buckskin. 

For a better idea of what colour is more likely, you need to give more information on the mare, or better yet, get her tested


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> Color Calculator
> 
> This website will help. I also have a buckskin mare. I was curious what colours I could get if I ever decided to breed her and happened to find a stallion I like. Verrrrrry unlikely she will ever be bred, but I can be curious, right?!
> 
> According to this, there was a 14.58% chance that my mare would end up buckskin as her parents are buckskin overo and palomino.


I want to steal the horse in your avatar! My goodness, how beautiful!

I might be getting a cremello mare. I probably won't breed her, but it would be interesting to see what sort of colors she is capable of producing. Would the cremello gene basically dilute the color of the stallion if the stallion's color gene is recessive?

^ Just made that up, so bare with me...


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Snookeys - yes, that is essentially what it does. 

So chestnut becomes pally, bay becomes bucky and so forth. That is when the horse is only carrying one copy of the dilute.

With two copies, one from each parent, the horse is a double dilute, which is your cremellos and perlinos.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

To have a buckskin, you need a few things. First, a base color of bay. That means that the horse has at least one dominant gene for black pigment, E. Then you need at least one dominant gene for agouti, A, which restricts the black pigments to the points of the horse. finally, you need one cream dilute gene, Ccr. 

So your mare has at least the genetic makeup described above. She is at least heterozygous for A and E. She is definitely heterozygous for cream-- if she were homozygous for cream, she would be a perlino. 

Now, if your mare is homozygous for black EE, and homozygous for agouti, AA, and you breed her to a bay or black or chestnut stallion, she will pass along an A and an E 100% of the time, so all of her offpsring will be A- E-, meaning bay based. Odds are that she will pass on her cream gene 50% of the time. So if she is AAEE you have a 50/50 chance of getting either bay or buckskin when bred to several different colors of stallions.

If you breed an AAEE buckin mare to a palomino, buckskin, or smokey black stallion (in otherwords, a stallion who also is heterozygous for cream) you still have a 50/50 chance for buckskin-- but now you also have a 25% chance of a perlino, and a 25% chance for bay.

If you breed an AAEE buckskin mare to a perlino or cremello (they are homozygous for cream-- called "double dilutes") all foals will have at least one cream gene since the homozygous-for-cream sire will pass one along 100% of the time-- you would get a 50/50 chance at either buckskin or perlino. No bay.

If your mare is Aa, your odds for buckskin decrease, as bred to an aa or another Aa horse their is potential for black or smokey black, rather than bay or buckskin. (or smokey cream, if the sire also has a cream gene.)

If your mare is Ee, your odds for buckskin can decrease, as bred to an ee or another Ee horse there is potential for chestnut or palomino, rather than bay buckskin. (or cremello, if the sire also has a cream gene.)


So if you are breeding to get buckskin, your choices will depend on a few things-- first, is your mare homozygous or heterozygous for AA and EE? If she is heter for either or both, you would look for a stallion who is **** for whichever or both.

Secondly, do you like or dislike double dilutes? If you do not want one, avoid stallions who have the cream gene. Breeding to stallion with the cream gene does not increase your odds of getting bucksin-- it DOES allow for getting a double dilute, thus decreasing your odds of getting a non-cream. So that choice depends on whether you would rather get a non-dilute, or a double dilute, if you do not get the desired single dilute gene it takes to get buckskin.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

black stud


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Poseidon said:


> Color Calculator
> 
> This website will help. I also have a buckskin mare. I was curious what colours I could get if I ever decided to breed her and happened to find a stallion I like. Verrrrrry unlikely she will ever be bred, but I can be curious, right?!
> 
> According to this, there was a 14.58% chance that my mare would end up buckskin as her parents are buckskin overo and palomino.


I assume that's your buckskin in your avatar?  Beautiful buckskin! Just curious, what's her registered name?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> I assume that's your buckskin in your avatar?  Beautiful buckskin! Just curious, what's her registered name?




Thanks! Abby's registered name is Just Passin Bayou. 


Also, if you get a cremello mare and breed her to a chestnut/sorrel stallion, you will get a palomino foal 100% of the time. But I agree, for more accurate results, I'd get her tested.

I used Abby's parents colours in the calculator and the two genetic options are
Ee/Aa/nCr OR
Ee/AA/nCr.

So I know she is Ee, but I'd have to get her tested for the Agouti gene for completely colour accuracy.


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

Are you okay with possibly getting a double dilute? Most people arent to be very honest ... and thats an important consideration for them

What breed is your mare?

Sagar is a lovely perlino WB stallion. My Guaranteed Gold stallion is a gorgeous cremello TB stallion. You also have RFF Starbuck - a perlino AQHA stallion, Blue Eyed Dream - cremello WB stallion, etc- a whole bunch of options available depending on your mare and what you hope to do with the foal

Let us know and then we can offer some more suggestions to you as well


----------

